# Knightro Voyager



## KnightroExpress (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello all! I'm more of a regular over at LuthierTalk and MLP, though I have enjoyed my recent ventures over here at SSO. Tons of awesome stuff going on over here! A bit of background: I'm a former military satellite communications guy, and currently a student at the Musicians Institute's guitar craft program. 

I've decided to keep a thread going for my main project guitar, as I do enjoy taking and sharing pictures as I learn. This guitar is 100% my design, though I have had to make a few small changes to fit some specific measurements that I'll be graded on. I'll consider this one a prototype and adjust the design as it develops. 

Specs: 25.5" scale
Mahogany body
Maple neck
Indian rosewood fretboard
Single coil neck PU
Humbucker bridge PU

So why 'Voyager'? First, space and spacecraft are awesome. In fact, I just left a career in satellite network coordination, which was very challenging and rewarding. Getting back to my point, the name represents both my love of space and my journey from an intensely technical job to a creative field that I love even more. 

Enough of my life story though, here are some pics of what I've done so far.




Manual drafting is fun, but I'm faster in CAD.




The headstock. I think the top edge continuing the neck taper looks cool, but I suppose I won't know for sure until it's all done.




Headstock template on 1/4" MDF.




Back to drafting, I'm getting started on the body.




Neck pickup




Hardware placed to make sure everything will fit ok.




No, I'm not making a box. That's just the overall size boundaries I'd like to stick to.




Modified neck pocket.

That's it for now, I'll post more of the body design later. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## jwade (Nov 21, 2014)

I ****ing love drafting.


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 21, 2014)

That headstock... goon make me loose my shit... love it... seems a little small for a 6 inline headstock though... you sure you have enough room for the tuners in there?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! Everything fits just fine, it was designed around full size Grovers just to be sure. I'll be using Gotoh minis for this build, though.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 21, 2014)

Heh, "Knightro"... That's great.  

Will be keeping an eye on this; it looks like you're meticulous and proper.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 21, 2014)

Alright, time for some body stuff. My main inspiration here was the Ibanez JS/Radius series. I'm a huge Satriani fan and love the feel of his signature series, aside from the square neckplate business. I'm shooting for a similar overall size and feel, but with my personal style and a few little changes. 




So this is pretty much it. It starts as a concept sketch and gets redrawn until I like it, then I recreate it in CAD. I intend to carve it like the JS/Radius:






I like having a full depth control cavity paired with slim contours. Hopefully, I can pull it off.




Time to make a template! The relevant bits of my plan are traced.




Then, the trace is adhered to 1/2" MDF.




After a trip to the bandsaw and spindle sander. It's all hand work from here.




Here are my tools for now: a dowel and some little blocks.




The control cavity is first cut out with a scroll saw, then taken close to the line on the spindle sander.




This is pretty much ready to go. 

Oh! As for finish... I'm also a big Vai fan and have been drooling over his new seafoam green JEM, so that's gonna be the color on this one.





Thanks for checking in! I'm currently working on the neck, so I'll have an update with some pics for that soon.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 21, 2014)

Definitely interested in seeing how the aerofoil contours on the body works out. So do you use CNC or do you just like having a CAD as a reference to modify the designs and have all the numbers perfect?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't use CNC, though I'm definitely interested in trying it one day. I really like CAD because I can design in layers and keep my numbers straight, as you said. Also, once a plan is done, I can print it full-size and make a template pretty easily.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 21, 2014)

I really dig both the body and headstock shapes!


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 22, 2014)

I learned drafting by hand. Only after I had been drafting for 2 years did I pick up CAD...and that was on an 486 computer with a tablet(no, not one of those touchscreen jobs kids have now-days). Pencil and paper will always be my preferred medium, but I no longer have a drafting table and machine, so I use CAD. (I still just draw shit on MDF and make templates, so I don't know why I bother with CAD, really). 

I'd fkn LOVE to have a CNC. I used to digitize artwork for embroidery, which is similar....but not nearly as awesome. It's cool seeing your art transfer into machine code and watch the machine go nuts as your art materializes before your eyes.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 22, 2014)

I learned with pencil and paper as well, I didn't pick up CAD for a few years. I do my concept drawings to scale on graph paper so I can reference curves and stuff, then take that and recreate it in AutoCAD. Having the ability to mess around with designs while chilling on the couch is pretty nice.

As cool as seeing your art being embroidered is, I imagine the feeling you'd get from watching a CNC cut your guitar body out is a hundred times sweeter. I'll definitely make room in my future shop for one.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 24, 2014)

Time to move on to the neck. 




Just plain maple, nothing fancy. It's tough to see, but I've drafted the outer dimensions of my neck on here.




Truss rod rout and rough taper done.




This is new to me. I usually use silicone, but they have little neoprene strips here. I kinda like this way better, it's less gooey.




Oh good, it fits.




Clamped up overnight. For some reason, I didn't take a pic of the fretboard by itself.




Unclamped. 




Cutting fret slots on a vertical mill is time consuming, but very accurate.




After slotting and tapering.




Marking for dots. They'll be simple 1/4" MOP.




Dot holes drilled. 




Side dots too!




Redrafting for tuner placement.




Hey, there they are.




Roughly cut out and sanded. Still needs a lot of refinement.




Here's a little heel template. I wish I had pics of the pin router, it's pretty cool.




Still needs sanding, but at least it's in the right shape.




Here, I've marked for thickness. The blue tape is on the very back of the nut support and represents the start of the headstock scoop.




The scoop is cut, and the remaining headstock thickness is Safe-T-Planed away.




Better view. Still needs sanding. 

That's it for today, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm really liking your process! Fantastic work!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 24, 2014)

Clean work. Want moar updatez


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 24, 2014)

That vertical mill for cutting fret slots is cool as balls... 
otherwise looking fantastic.....
Im kinda wishing for an angled headstock on this one... but the fender style setup is still looking boss...


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Deeg: I wish it was angled too.... it was originally designed with a scarf in mind, but I had to change it for class requirements. Next time, for sure.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 26, 2014)

Here we go, more neck stuff!




Maybe hard to tell, but I sanded the scoop and face smooth.




Dots! These are regular ol' 1/4" MOP.




Yep, those are dots.




Getting my heel shape drawn on. You'll notice in the next pic- they made me erase this and draw on a standard triangle thing. I am allowed to carve my own shape after the next procedure, though.




Back to the mill! Check out the huge roundover bit. It's pretty cool watching this thing chomp a neck blank and have a decently smooth profile emerge.




Same time, new view. 




So this is how the heel looks after the mill. 




I redrew my heel and got to work with the Microplane. 




Headstock transition area.







After rough filing most of the excess away.




I decided to try my hand at scraping. I like it!




These scribbles are at the lowest point of the neck shaft, I'm blending the headstock down to here. 




I was trying to show the transitions, but it looks like my phone liked the floor more.




More heel action.




Even more!










Coming along! Still needs sanding and refinement overall, but it feels pretty good.

And finally,



I just couldn't resist!

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 26, 2014)

looks good man. 
Plz tell me you are planning a Yamaha style truss rod cover that just fits into the TR cavity and sits flush... that would be boss... maybe with magnets to hold it in so it's nearly invisible....


----------



## VigilSerus (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh my god this is beautiful and the work is so damn CLEAN I can't wait to see more progress!!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks very much guys! 

Deeg- do you have a picture of the cover you're talking about? That sounds very interesting.

EDIT: Nevermind, I think I found it. This one? I agree, this would be nice. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 26, 2014)

That neck looks smooth as a baby's butt! Looking forward to seeing more, i'm really enjoying the process!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## asher (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeahhhhh drafting!

Oh, cool guitar shape too


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup, that's exacly the type im refering to. I've got an old yamaha with that style of cover and in my opinion its a very elegant solution....


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome work, Knightro! 

I love using scrapers for fine tuning the shape of the transitions for a heel and volute. I just finished that up today.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks all! 

Deeg- I'll have to figure out how to implement this. The headstock is gonna be painted seafoam to match the body, and I have some white pearloid pickguard material. I think that combo might look cool. Thoughts?

Renk- I saw! Your neck looks killer, man.


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 27, 2014)

would look good as long as your planning to use pearloid elsewhere in the build... like pearloid binding or a pearloid pickguard... otherwise i think it might look tacky by itself... Just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel you. I'm not doing a pickguard, but I can probably do a matching pearloid cavity cover.


----------



## Deegatron (Nov 27, 2014)

If there's nothing on the front to tie it in, i think it will look out of place... what color is your hardware? looks like you have some chrome and some black in the first pic... if your going black... maybe ebony would look pimp.... or could match the pickup bobbins... chrome would be tacky as hell.. yup... i vote black or rosewood to match the fretboard...


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 27, 2014)

My hardware is all chrome, the black switch was just one I had on hand to use as a size reference. I like the rosewood idea, I might have a scrap or two in the ol' wood closet. Of course, black is always an option. If the pickups, cavity cover, and TR cover are black, I think that would be ok too.


----------



## craigny (Dec 5, 2014)

Fantastic work!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey all! I wanted to wait until I had a good amount of pics, and I ended up waiting until the neck was almost done. 




It's radius time! I'm going 16" on this one.




So much dust.




You never know when you might need some rosewood dust.




Yep, there's the radius.




Super jumbo frets going in.




I might try a smaller wire next time, but I wanted to try some silly large wire this time.




Filed flush.




Bevels done. That annoying superglue drip will sand out later.




Time to fill the gaps. 




I was excited to use my thoughtfully collected dust, but they made me use this goo instead. I sprinkled a pinch of dust in there just to feel better.




This stuff is smelly and makes a mess, but it applies and sands easily.




Once the filler was applied, I let it set overnight.




Through the magic of the internet, it's now all sanded! I took some pictures as I was going up through the grits, but they weren't really interesting or helpful.














Well, that's it for now. I'm on break for the holidays, so work on this will resume in the first week of January. I'm super excited to start work on the body, so expect a lot of pics. 

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## weirdoku (Dec 16, 2014)

Bang tidy.


----------



## Deegatron (Dec 16, 2014)

I dont think tidy even scratches the surface on this one... this is clean work... very clean work... offputtingly clean work.....

Im just gonna go ahead and come out with it... I think it's blaytantly obvious here that KnightroExpress is obviously a robot who has time traveled from the future back to 1984 to kill Sarah Connor, succedded and is now building guitars while awaiting armageddon.


----------



## pondman (Dec 16, 2014)

This is looking hot


----------



## KnightroExpress (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the comments, even though they have somehow stumbled into my dark robo-secrets


----------



## ceiling_fan (Dec 16, 2014)

I really like the headstock, but I really really really like that upper horn on the body! I normally don't like chrome hardware, but it matches bizarrely well with seafoam green (I have an Agile with that color/hw combo!)


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

A+

Annoying that you had to use their mystery paste when you collected dust from the fretboard itself. Silly formal education...pffffft!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Dec 16, 2014)

Ceiling- Thank you! I'm excited to see this design come to life- took me a long time to get the curves to flow how I wanted. I don't know if seafoam/chrome is bizarre, it's an old Buick color and we know those were loaded with chrome! I rather enjoy the combo 

Renk- Thanks bud! I agree on the dust thing, but it's a minor annoyance at worst. Either way works for me, really.


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 16, 2014)

Seafoam + Perloid + Chrome =


----------



## KnightroExpress (Dec 16, 2014)

Exactly! And wouldn't you know it, I posted a pic of the very same model earlier


----------



## immortalx (Dec 17, 2014)

This is cleaner than a cat's fur


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Dec 17, 2014)

Totally a fan of this build!
I love that body shape!


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 17, 2014)

KnightroExpress said:


> Exactly! And wouldn't you know it, I posted a pic of the very same model earlier



That's really funny. Give me a couple weeks and I'll forget my own mom's face.


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 4, 2015)

any updates on this one Knightro?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey, thanks for asking! Class resumes tomorrow, so I'll likely have at least a little something to post. 

In the meantime, I've been doing a lot of work on this and other designs. I was tempted to post, but I didn't want to dilute the focus of this thread.


----------



## GXPO (Jan 5, 2015)

This is some intimidatingly clean work my friend. Those carves so look perfect. 

Keep it coming!


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks amazing so far, man. 

Excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey all! Classes resumed today, and I was able to get my body blank prepped. 




Fresh from the saw.




Yep, it fits.




Jointed on the back and centerlines. 




Aaaand here it is in the clamps. 

Not much of an update for today, but I'll have this cut out tomorrow!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 6, 2015)

That's one hell of a clamp set up.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 6, 2015)

Exciting day today! I removed my blank from the clamp monster and jumped right into shaping. 




Here it is! 




Drum sanded down to 1.75". I'm not too thrilled with the large amount of little knots, but this is getting a solid color finish so I'm not overly bummed.




Rough cut on the bandsaw, ready to hit the edge sander.




Now onto the spindle sander.




Done with power tools, now it's down to hand work.




Getting there! 




This is as far as I got. 

And there you have it! I'm hoping to finish the rough shaping by the end of class tomorrow so I can move on to routing and carving.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 7, 2015)

Another good day today! I was able to get my neck pocket cut and the rest of the routes laid out. 




Finishing up the sides.




Neck pocket cut on the pin router.




Laying out a new centerline based on the neck.




It looks like a guitar!




Laying out the pickups, bridge, and control cavity.




Bridge mounting holes.




Here's the heel so far. It'll be contoured a lot more in a day or two.





So this is where I'm at. It's incredibly exciting to finally see this coming to life. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jan 7, 2015)

wow! how long have you been making guitars? I envy your skills!


----------



## immortalx (Jan 7, 2015)

I just love how clean and tidy is this build. Awesome work man!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you so much, guys! 

Charles- this will be my second complete guitar from scratch, but I've built loads of practice bodies and necks as part of the design process. I also have a lot of non-guitar woodwork and sculpture experience. Anyone can do it with some will and practice


----------



## CD1221 (Jan 7, 2015)

Great work, looks like that neck pocket is nice and true.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jan 8, 2015)

Keep doing what your doing man! You got great skills. \m/


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 8, 2015)

More pics! 




Got my pickup routes in.




Control cavity and cover ledge.




Time to remove that little extra bit.




Needs some more, but it looks better already.




Sanded the side of the pocket down to size, trimmed the side down a bit.




That's better.




Marking for neck screws.




These will also be used as pilot holes for the ferrules.




Coming along! I'm excited to get this bit smoothed out.








So this is where I ended my day. I'm hoping to radius the edges and jump into carving tomorrow, but we shall see what happens. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 9, 2015)

What an awesome build!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 9, 2015)

A big finish to the week! Check it out:










String-through holes and 1/2" radius cut around the control cavity.







Marking depths for the carve.




The time has come!

























I've still got a long way to go, but I feel like I got a decent amount done today. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a very productive Monday! Check it out:







I made myself some sanding blocks to shape the edge profiles. Hopefully, they'll work.

From here, I just did a bunch of rasping and scraping.
























My process here is basically "remove the bits that aren't a guitar".

Work time was over, so I switched to taking photos.



This shows how thin the bass side is. It feels very comfortable, even at this rough stage.














And that's it! My goal for tomorrow is to get the edges shaped, so we'll see how that goes. Thanks for looking!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 13, 2015)

Ah, this body shape before the carving totally killed the whole "I am all that is metal... I will eat your babbies" feel of the headstock... and kinda killed the vibe for me... Im understanding the shape a little more now after the carving... hopefully it restores the metalness... looking forward to mock up shots of the neck + body.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

Deeg- I wasn't necessarily trying to make a metal headstock, just sleek and minimal. Just imagine the whole thing in flat black


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 13, 2015)

What you were trying to create is somewhat irrelevant at this point...
What you have created is a headstock that eats souls for breakfast and craps molten lava.... 
Flat black? what happened to seafoam green??


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 13, 2015)

Haha fair enough! 

The flat black comment was just poking fun at the vast amount of black metal guitars, I'm still doing seafoam for this one


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 13, 2015)

I love the way that carve is coming along.


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 14, 2015)

This thing is coming along Awesome! Love the shaping going on atm!


----------



## immortalx (Jan 14, 2015)

This really looks like pro work. Keep it up man


----------



## Knarbens (Jan 14, 2015)

You know what I'd say


----------



## electriceye (Jan 14, 2015)

This is really awesome to watch. What class are you taking? This looks like a legit guitar factory.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks all! 

ElectricEye: I'm taking the Guitar Craft course at Musicians Institute in Los Angeles.


----------



## ohoolahan (Jan 15, 2015)

man i wish i won't be such a dick and can build guitars like you ;( looking forward to see your result!!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you! I'm sure if you gave it a try, you'd be happily surprised with your results


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey all! The last few days have been pretty much full of scraping and sanding. Unfortunately, due to classroom time constraints, I'm gonna have to leave the overall carve as it is. 




Got my jack hole drilled.




This area was lightly blended from the line to about 1/4" over the edge. 







Trying to show the shape a bit better.










Still needs a lot of blending, but it feels nice.




Parts came in! I was pretty excited to open my order.




Yep, more scraping and sanding.




So this is where I'm at now. 

As I said above, I'll have to leave the carve and sides in their current overall state and get going on sanding. I'm not falling behind by any means, but I'd like to get into paint before the rest of the class to avoid waiting.


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 16, 2015)

Excellent. I am pleased. the body now looks at least 80% more metal than previously expceted.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey guys! At this point, pictures don't really show what I'm doing (a lot of sanding!), but I figured I'd put a few up anyway.




This counterbore is used for the neck ferrules.




Recesses recessed.




Oh yeah, I drilled my control holes.











So at this point, the whole thing has been sanded to 220. I'm gonna try to get up through 400 and grain fill tomorrow. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Solodini (Jan 21, 2015)

I want this. So hard.


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 21, 2015)

where can I buy me one of them counterbore contraptions? I always wondered how guy's could counterbore for the ferrules after they had carved the body... never made any sense to me until now. I DEMAND YOU SHARE YOUR SECRETS!!!!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!

Deeg:This isn't the exact one, but it's the same size. 5/8" Counterbore, 1/8" Pilot

Just attach the pilot to the counterbore, drill a 1/8 pilot hole, then insert the pilot and bore away!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey forum friends, it's time for some new pics!




Almost done sanding!




Preparing to grain-fill.







And done! Now it's gotta sit overnight.




Thanks to internet magic, overnight is done. Here's my body and neck on sticks!




This paint booth is way less ominous in person, I swear.







All sealed up!

So there we have it. This'll sit over the weekend, then I can sand it on Monday. I may be able to get some color on the same day, but I'm aiming for Wednesday. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## slythy (Jan 23, 2015)

I really really dig the curves of that body


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 29, 2015)

Get out your respirators, because it's time for paint!







The sealer is nice and hard, time to sand.







Sanded nice and smooth with 400, then stuck on the sticks again. The headstock is going to be painted seafoam to match, hence the abundance of masking on the neck.
















Paint is on and I'm super happy with the result. The lighting was messing with my phone, so the color looks a little funny in the pics. Rest assured though, it's a good color in person. Now I have to let it sit 'til Monday, then it's buffing time!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 29, 2015)

Thats an awesome looking build so far man, can't wait to see what it looks like in full assembly. But what kind of paint are you using? Sorry for the n00b question but I'll be painting a guitar this summer and I am trying to get some info on what works best...


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you very much!

We mixed the color by taking a white base and mixing in blue and green concentrates. I'm not exactly sure which specific products we used, but I know they're from the TCP company- TCP Custom Colors 
I can try to get more info for you if you'd like. However, this is straight up automotive paint: multi-component, sold in gallons and so forth. It may not be the easiest to use for your first painting experience. I can suggest some other stuff if you tell me what you're looking for.


----------



## immortalx (Jan 29, 2015)

Holy cow 
I didn't know it was going to be painted and that color is the nicest surprise!


----------



## neun Arme (Jan 30, 2015)

I simply love that color.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 30, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> We mixed the color by taking a white base and mixing in blue and green concentrates. I'm not exactly sure which specific products we used, but I know they're from the TCP company- TCP Custom Colors
> I can try to get more info for you if you'd like. However, this is straight up automotive paint: multi-component, sold in gallons and so forth. It may not be the easiest to use for your first painting experience. I can suggest some other stuff if you tell me what you're looking for.



Oh ok, thanks man, that helps tremendously. I prefer automotive paint actually. I tried doing a refinish a couple years ago on an old Ibanez body, it didn't go so great but I'm eager to give it another shot. It'll be a while though, I'm still in the saving up money/drawing plans stage of this build...

Again though yours looks like its coming out awesome!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you so much, guys!

DistinguishedPapyrus- Check out Alsa Corp's Killer Cans. They're a true 2k system in a can with a decent fan pattern nozzle. Bases, colors, and clears are available. They're not super cheap, but they're far from expensive and great for doing a single guitar.

Also, where in Florida are you? I'm originally from Tampa, myself


----------



## electriceye (Jan 30, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> Thank you so much, guys!
> 
> DistinguishedPapyrus- Check out Alsa Corp's Killer Cans. They're a true 2k system in a can with a decent fan pattern nozzle. Bases, colors, and clears are available. They're not super cheap, but they're far from expensive and great for doing a single guitar.



Thanks for posting that link!!!! I'll definitely be ordering from them when my time to start building comes!


----------



## Renkenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

I like that turquoise. 

Are you doing a pickguard? White pearloid would look REALLY classy on that girl.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 30, 2015)

ElectricEye: Glad to help! 

Renk: Thanks, bud! I considered a pickguard, but this one won't get it. I'm thinking hard about making my cavity cover and some pickup covers out of pearloid. I agree, I think it would look sweet.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 30, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> Thank you so much, guys!
> 
> DistinguishedPapyrus- Check out Alsa Corp's Killer Cans. They're a true 2k system in a can with a decent fan pattern nozzle. Bases, colors, and clears are available. They're not super cheap, but they're far from expensive and great for doing a single guitar.
> 
> Also, where in Florida are you? I'm originally from Tampa, myself



I'm from Pensacola, in the north west part of the state. But deff liking that link too, I already knew that Eastwood makes 2k aerosol cans but they mainly carry primers and clear coats, this is great news for me to see someone making the color and base coats too. I'm strongly considering buying all my paint supplies through Alsa now to do the paint job on my upcoming build. Its a cool solution to have a 2k aerosol can for people who just do occasional small projects that don't warrant building a full spray booth.


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 30, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> ElectricEye: Glad to help!
> 
> Renk: Thanks, bud! I considered a pickguard, but this one won't get it. I'm thinking hard about making my cavity cover and some pickup covers out of pearloid. I agree, I think it would look sweet.



Pearloid pickup covers could be cool.


----------



## neun Arme (Jan 31, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> ElectricEye: Glad to help!
> 
> Renk: Thanks, bud! I considered a pickguard, but this one won't get it. I'm thinking hard about making my cavity cover and some pickup covers out of pearloid. I agree, I think it would look sweet.


White, white would be classy with that blue, in my opinion.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. That's looking great!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks guys! I think at the very least I'll do the pearl control cavity cover. I just have to.


----------



## metallidude3 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love it! Awesome work, dude!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 2, 2015)

Small update today: I assembled and potted my pickups!





The single coil is A2 and measured at 6.9k

The blade HB has a pair of ceramic magnets and measured 20k  

I know I'll like the single, but I'm interested to try the blade, as I've never played anything like it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 4, 2015)

I am Excitebike.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 6, 2015)

Now that the paint has had a few days to chill out, it's time to sand and buff.




Orbital sander+P800 disc= go time.




Had a minor sand-through. This is my first painted guitar, so I'm not too upset. 




Post-orbital: Just have to hand sand the radii and carve lines.




All sanded, this is ready for a round of P1200.




Here's the buffer. 







After my first round of buffing. This was with medium compound.







Time to make the control cover. Yes, that is a chunk of paint missing by one of the string holes. Stupid buffer.




Yeah pearloid!







Some copper shielding.







Everything so far.

So that's where I'm at. I'm hoping to get into assembly and wiring tomorrow!


----------



## jwade (Feb 6, 2015)

Man, that is looking really clean. Good job!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 6, 2015)

Tiny pre-weekend update!







Leveling and crowning the frets.




As you all know, guitar building requires many complicated and fancy jigs, such as this one.




Turning scribbles into spaghetti. This is everything but the pickups, jack, and bridge ground.

So that's it for the week. I'll get the frets polished up and start assembly either Monday or Tuesday. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## immortalx (Feb 6, 2015)

It would be no exaggeration to say that this is a dream guitar for me


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you so much! I really admire your work and I appreciate the kind words and support


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 9, 2015)

Final assembly is underway! 




Lining up the tuners.




Gotoh hardtail. So simple, so good.




Dropped in the wiring harness and got the jack hooked up.













That last one is extremely green for some reason. The actual color is only slightly more green than the blue that most of these photos show.

So there it is! This will definitely be done by the end of the week!


----------



## Solodini (Feb 10, 2015)

Ooooooof! Yes please!


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Feb 10, 2015)

Daaaaaayum! This thing turned out AMAZING!

So when can I order one? ;D


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Feb 10, 2015)

Hot diggity dog that turned out nice...


----------



## charlessalvacion (Feb 11, 2015)

I prefer the Natural finish but your guitar looks great!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you so much, everyone! I appreciate it!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 12, 2015)

Good news everyone!






Seriously though, I got my guitar all wired up, assembled, and tested!







Pickups direct mounted and soldered in.




Cutting the initial string slots.




Neck screws! 




Assembled and strung up. Everything was tested and verified working, so it's on to final setup.

I'll do a little video and stuff after I get her graded and brought home.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Solodini (Feb 12, 2015)

Now make a 7 string!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't worry, it's already in the planning stages


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Feb 12, 2015)

What kind of ferrules did you use for the neck bolts? They look bigger than ones you get through stewmac... unless its just a camera trick or something.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 12, 2015)

The neck ferrules are from Allparts. They're exactly the same size as $tewMac's though.


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 12, 2015)

Man, that's a cool guitar.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 13, 2015)

YOU GUYS. IT'S IN MY APARTMENT.














And now for the good(?) part: I made a little video!
Knightro Voyager Video


----------



## immortalx (Feb 13, 2015)

KnightroExpress said:


> YOU GUYS. IT'S IN MY APARTMENT.



I wish it was in MY apartment cause this is one badass guitar. It's really unbelievable that this is just your second build man. Big respect to you


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Feb 13, 2015)

nice... I shouldn't be too far off finishing my second build myself, just a few weeks or so...

Theres deff a big difference in the bridge and neck pups, seems like a pretty versatile axe. Congrats man!!!


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, what Immortalx said, I wish it was in my apartment. lol. It looks really good.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you so much, guys! As much as I love building guitars, your support and encouragement make everything even better!


----------



## blindsagacity (Feb 14, 2015)

That paint job turned out beyond good.
That's the best paint I've seen on this forum in a long time.
I wish I could learn from you.


----------



## venrar (Feb 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning work man. Its builds like these that make me want to try my hand at building. Great work man, definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys! 

BlindSagacity: I remember seeing your work down at World of Hardwoods, you've definitely got skills and I'm confident that you could paint just as well 

Venrar- I appreciate it! You should totally give it a go, guitar building is great fun!


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 17, 2015)

blindsagacity said:


> That paint job turned out beyond good.
> That's the best paint I've seen on this forum in a long time.
> I wish I could learn from you.



+1. You're a natural at slingin that paint. That looks flippin stellar.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 20, 2015)

Now that this guitar is totally done, I figured I'd take a few photos. 





























I'd like to thank everyone who has been following along. Your support and encouragement mean a lot, and I appreciate every one of you.


----------



## jwade (Feb 20, 2015)

That looks gorgeous, congrats dude!


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 21, 2015)

It looks great, as I said, i like the shape a lot, like the color, congrats dude.


----------

